# How to Make Photos Same Exposure/Copy and Paste Histogram?



## joshj2398 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok so I'm doing a digital project in school which is creating a flip book of 100 exposures and I made the fatal/stupid mistake of leaving AutoISO on when I was shooting my sequence. This resulted in some pictures being darker/lighter than others which is bad since a critical part of the project is making sure the picture's exposure is the same/extremely close. I use Lightroom and Photoshop and was wondering if there was a way to make all 100 of these photos look the same by copying and pasting the histogram into each picture. If the copy and paste method isn't possible is there any method available? NOTE: In case this is important, the exposure time of all photos is 1/400 and the f-stop is f/6.3, BUT the ISO differs between 500 and 640.


----------



## jaomul (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't think any program will allow you copy and paste a histogram as it represents peaks and exposure and varies with every photo due tones. You can select photos by their iso setting in the library and adjust exp in one and sync the rest. There are not to many iso values between 500 and 640 so this might not be to time consuming.


----------



## joshj2398 (Mar 6, 2014)

jaomul said:


> I don't think any program will allow you copy and paste a histogram as it represents peaks and exposure and varies with every photo due tones. You can select photos by their iso setting in the library and adjust exp in one and sync the rest. There are not to many iso values between 500 and 640 so this might not be to time consuming.


How would I go about this?


----------



## jaomul (Mar 6, 2014)

Select your folder in Lightroom library. Select filters at bottom right hand corner. Play with these until you find iso(I don't have a computer nearby now so can't tell you exactly). Select an iso value. Go into develop module. Adjust one photo to your liking.In edit tab on top select all. Select sync at bottom of adjustment tab right hand side. A box will pop up. Select any relevant boxes by ticking or unticking. Select ok. All adj carried out. Then go back to library and highlight another iso value. Do the same. 

This may be a bit hatchet and you prob get better results by editing all individually but worth a go


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 6, 2014)

Hopefully you shot the images in raw.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 6, 2014)

How big of a burden would it be to re shoot it? No matter what you do it will be noticeable when flipping.


----------



## Gavjenks (Mar 7, 2014)

500 and 640 are only a single 1/3 stop off, so they should all literally either be at 500 or 640, period.

Which means this is easy. You can just adjust the exposure by 1/3 stop for the ones that are 1/3 stop higher in ISO and be done with it. 640 vs. 500 is such a small difference that you absolutely would *not *need to reshoot (unless it's possible and just less time consuming than editing in your situation, if so go for it), and RAW latitude is *not *at all necessary for such a trivial edit. You can just edit jpegs within that range without it being visible at all.

Usually curves are the easiest way I know of to approximate exposure adjustment in photoshop in small amounts. Just mess with it until you get two exposures 1/3 off to line up, save it as an action, scrap those edits that you were messing with. Now re-open all the ones 1/3 off and just apply the action.  Done-zo.


----------

